# Alternate for Baby Brine Shrimp?



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

is there an alternate food source that could be fed to spawn aside from baby brine shrimp? i cannot find baby brine shrimp available in my area, so i am posting this thread


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. You can feed vinegar eels and microworms to your fry.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

i also tried finding those, there is not a single one available. is there others aside from those?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you try eBay? 
I believe you can use watered down egg-yolk, but I've read varying success about that, same with using frozen foods (some people have it for an emergency, in case something happens to a culture). I've seen liquid fry food in a pet store here, not sure about the success rate with that.

You could try Infusoria, which you could set up yourself with lettuce (http://www.ausaqua.net/files/LettuceHaveInfusoria.html)

http://www.ausaqua.net/articles.php has some other food ideas on there as well.

Have you asked the LFS/Pet Stores if they can get anything in for you?


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

watered down egg-yolk? what is the procedure on that? 
thank you for the links!!!! im just thinking about the 2nd to the 5h week, cause they said infusoria is only good for their 1st week


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I think one of the other users here have tried it. I'm not sure of how it works, but I'll have a look around.

Alright from http://www.fishforums.com/



> Take an hard boiled egg, break off a small piece of yolk (I say no bigger then the size of a pea), put it in container that can be closed (an old vial like the ones bbs eggs come in is handy), add water and shake the whole shebang until the yolk is dissolved and the water looks cloudy. Then pour a tiny bit into the fry tank each time you feed or use an eye dropper if you have one and add just a couple drops. You can keep the rest in the fridge for a few days.
> 
> Don't use it more then twice a day, it degrades the water rather quickly. Also, don't use it for too long, a few days, then switch to something more appropriate like VE, MW or BBS (all of the above be best).


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

i appreciate the help! thank you!! if you find other stuff i can use and feed to a spawn, just let me know! thank you


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

when culturing infusoria are you suppose to put a lid on it or not? i've read several articles about this and they're all saying different things, to cover and not. put under sunlight and not? which one?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I personally would say lid, but I'm not sure, I've never done it myself, I just think that because all the cultures I've set up of other things needs lids, but some aeration. The article I said says to put it in the shade, so I'd go with that. You could always set up a few (with lids in shade, without lids in shade, with lid in sun, without lid in sun) and see what works best?


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

haha true


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

but how would i know if infusoria is present already and ready to harvest?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

> In about a week you should have green water with some infusoria and in about 2 weeks it should be booming


I suppose once you have the green water, and it's booming. Hopefully someone else can help, because I've never attempted it before.

Google gave me this answer (http://www.thekrib.com/Food/infusoria.html)



> >>I've heard that the best food for newly hatched fry is infusoria.
> >>
> >>Where do I get/grow/culture this stuff?
> >
> ...


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

i appreciate the help! thank you!


----------

